# Will fur grow back on sore hocks?



## JBG (Jul 5, 2010)

My bunny's sore hocks are healing very nicely. They are less red and sensitive. 

Will the fur grow back where the sores are healing?

Thanks.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 5, 2010)

With good care and time, the fur should come back over the bunny's hocks. Itreally needsto comeback to protect the hocks from future damage. It's good that they are haealing, but you will need to keep giving them some attention until they are covered in fur again.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 5, 2010)

JBK what are you using on your Rabbits feet. My Winston's are bare no fur, he's go red sores on both feet. I have been putting (or at least trying to put) Bag Balm on his feet daily. At first they looked like they were getting better but he is constantly licking them, I don't know what to do anymore. On top of that he hates to be picked up so when i do pick him up he squirms so much I'm afraid I'm going to hurt him.

Any advise is greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Susan


----------



## JBG (Jul 5, 2010)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> JBK what are you using on your Rabbits feet. My Winston's are bare no fur, he's go red sores on both feet. I have been putting (or at least trying to put) Bag Balm on his feet daily. At first they looked like they were getting better but he is constantly licking them, I don't know what to do anymore. On top of that he hates to be picked up so when i do pick him up he squirms so much I'm afraid I'm going to hurt him.
> 
> Any advise is greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


I was advised by 2 vets to use plain Vaseline. It seems to be working very well. 

I was also told to get fleece for my bunny's condo floor. The vet suggested that I get it online at -- Palace Pet. I already ordered it, but because of the holiday, it won't be shipped until Wednesday.

My bunny loves to be picked up, but at times also squirms when touching his front paws. I let him settle down and try it again. It usually works.


----------



## BethM (Jul 6, 2010)

One of my bunnies has a hairless spot on one of her back feet. I use Udderly Smooth Udder Cream on it. She really hates being handled in any way (I frequently end up with bloody scratched chest and/or arms if I have to handle her) so I don't put the cream on as often as I should. I'm able to keep the area reasonably good looking (pink/hydrated/healthy-looking skin with the occasional red area), but not often enough that I think the fur will grow back.

I also can't do much with fleece/rugs in her pen, as she eats everything I try to put in there.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 6, 2010)

I think it depends. The ones Snuff has had for awhile, cleared up and not inflamed, but hair didn't grow back, but the other fur covers over them, which is good. I think if it callouses, the skin hardens and no fur grows back, at least in my experience. Having a variety of floorings is good though, both soft and hard.


----------



## plemmonschloe04 (Jan 8, 2020)

JBG said:


> My bunny's sore hocks are healing very nicely. They are less red and sensitive.
> 
> Will the fur grow back where the sores are healing?
> 
> Thanks.


How long did it take the sore hocks to heal up?


----------

